# Checking out a Delta 28-243 Band Saw Today...



## WJR (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello All! New member here, and I am off to look at getting my first band saw today. I found a nice looking Delta 28-243 BS on Craigslist in my area. The guy is asking $250 for it which seems to be a fair price, but definitely not a smoking deal. The saw seems to be reasonably well taken care of from the pictures. What I am looking for advice about is what kind of items should I be on the lookout for when looking over a pre-owned BS. I know I will be on the look out for gritty/stiff bearings, vibrations and wobbles, tire condition, and general signs that there has been some maintenance over the years. Anything specific to this brand/model that I should be looking for?

Thanks,
Will


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

If it's in good shape, I'd bring along some scrap and ask to power it up and make a cut or two. I wouldn't expect that it's necessarily set up perfectly, but this should give you the reassurance that at least it works. I have an old Delta BS and parts are very easy to come by. I'd check the table adjustments and mounts to make sure they're all in working condition, check the tensioner…just make sure all the parts seem to work as-is.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Three things I would check:

1. check the table for flatness
2. back off the guide bearings & thrust bearing, turn on the saw and see how much flex (side to side) there is in the blade.
3. run the motor for a while to make sure it does not over heat


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Welcome to Lumber Jocks!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

As long as none of the castings are broken/cracked, there isn't anything on that saw that can't be fix/replaced fairly easily. One tip… remove the table for transport so you don't crack the trunnions. Depending on age, figure on replacing the bearings (even if they 'seem' good).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> 2. back off the guide bearings & thrust bearing, turn on the saw and see how much flex (side to side) there is in the blade.
> 
> - WoodNSawdust


What would that indicate, other than the blade is not tensioned properly, or that the blade should be replaced?


----------



## WJR (Apr 8, 2015)

OK so I went ahead and picked up the band saw this evening. Wow this machine was in pristine condition. I could hardly find a scratch on this thing. It was a bit dirty but ran smooth. The tires are in OK shape, and t needs new guide block, but it has had a good life. There is very little rust on the table even. Also came with the rip fence and rails to mount it. I picked up some cool blocks on the way home. I am contemplating new urethane tires and a link belt, and a real mobile base. Here are a few crude pics. I will have to post some better pics when I get it all cleaned up!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have almost that exact saw (mine's a 28-245) bought new in 1992. It's served me very well. I did upsize the motor to 1 HP, the 1/2 HP motor just didn't have enough power for anything. I installed urethane tires and a riser block. I don't have the factory fence, but added a Kreg. I will probably upgrade soon, but this has been (and still is) a great saw.


----------



## bc4393 (Apr 10, 2015)

Haha the way you were describing that I'd thought that would be a pig. You did great for 250. Congrats!


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Your new toy looks to be in great shape. I have the 28-245 version and it serves me pretty well for the occasional resaw task. I added the riser block and a Kreg fence. One issue I did have with the saw is that there is no provision for dust collection. I was getting quite a buildup of compressed wood gunk on the tires. I decided to bite the bullet and cut a hole in the front of the lower wheel housing and attached a fitting so I can hook the saw up to my dust collection system. It probably isn't ideal, but it does pull most of the sawdust out right below the cutting point and before the blade wraps around the wheel.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I would install cool blocks but hold off on replacing the tires/belt,if they are(tires) in good shape why replace them?
The same goes for link belt,unless the noise or vibration is bothering you otherwise the only upgrade you need is the guide blocks.


----------

